# Knives on new custom stand



## s0real (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi all, 

Some of my new knives on a newly built custom stand made by a relative. Should be putting some of these on B/S/T soon.

Win


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice! Coming to BST? Drooling & saving already.


----------



## s0real (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Marek,

Yes, "some" of them will go on B/S/T. Just waiting on some more knives to arrive to rotate my set.


----------



## khashy (Jan 27, 2017)

That Kato shouldn't go to BST. It should come directly to my pm box where the funds would get transferred within 5 mins


----------



## s0real (Jan 27, 2017)

khashy said:


> That Kato shouldn't go to BST. It should come directly to my pm box where the funds would get transferred within 5 mins



I have one more 210 on the way. Might put that one on B/S/T.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 27, 2017)

Your counter must be very sturdy and vibration proof to safely keep knives from falling off that?


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice one, Win!

I like the design, too 

J


----------



## khashy (Jan 27, 2017)

s0real said:


> I have one more 210 on the way. Might put that one on B/S/T.



No no no, BST is evil, don't do it for humanity's sake. PM is good, my PM box is your friend, your warm fuzzy beautiful friend. [emoji12]

Joking aside I have a 210mm standard and am itching to try a 240. Kind of wish I hadn't passed on the petty that came on yesterday


----------



## s0real (Jan 27, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> Nice one, Win!
> 
> I like the design, too
> 
> J



Hi J,

Thanks to you. The design was yours.

Win


----------



## s0real (Jan 27, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Your counter must be very sturdy and vibration proof to safely keep knives from falling off that?



I hope it is. Can't imagine what i will do if they ever fall of the stand (touch wood). I might sacrifice a few of my fingers.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 27, 2017)

If you're not opposed to magnets, hiding some in the stand might be a good safety net (if that isn't already the case)...


----------



## s0real (Jan 28, 2017)

sudsy9977 said:


> hey jim!!!!!!!!!!.......good to see u here boss.....lookin forward to a great place for sharing ideas!.....ryan



Yeah i know some magnets would be really useful but i have not the slighest idea on how to do that. Wouldn't want to wreck the whole stand.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 28, 2017)

There are rare earth magnets strong enough to be functional if just taped behind the wood. If you happen to have access to scrap hard disk drives - take them to pieces, there is a pair of just the right size and strength in each.


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 29, 2017)

I reckon they would have to be quite large to work strapped to the back... if you have access to a router you can get a bit the same size and just plunge it straight to the depth...

Or just be careful. It looks quite stable to me.


----------

